# House of Leaves?



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

So I got on Google yesterday and started googling "good books for halloween" and one that came up with House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski. I looked it up on Goodreads and it showed a Kindle version but then when I clicked the link it was dead. I went to amazon and searched and it's only available in paperback now... what gives? It looked really good 

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15704893-house-of-leaves

Anyone else have anymore Halloween recommendations?


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

sounds like it would be a very hard book to format for an ereader, maybe that's why it's not there anymore?  

What kind of book for halloween are you looking for?  If you want an urban legend-y type thing, the Mothman Prophecies was pretty creepy.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a really awesome book and especially appropriate for Halloween, but it plays heavily with typography and would likely be almost impossible to duplicate in ebook format. Definitely worth getting the paperback, though, and I say that as a huge ereader and audiobook fan.


----------



## David N. Alderman (Jan 15, 2011)

I too searched for a digital format of _House of Leaves_, but now that I've begun reading it in paperback, I understand why there is no digital version - there is just too much formatting in this book to warrant the time and toil it would take to convert it. I am about fifty pages in right now, and I have to say that I love it. It's definitely a book you have to pay close attention to and absorb little by little, because there are so many layers to the book that it's ridiculous. But that's a good ridiculous.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I might try to find a paperback copy... I'm just looking for some really good horror books that aren't just average.. that leave a lasting impression


----------



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

I always wanted to read it after looking through tons of reviews. Just never could pull the trigger.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

_House Of Leaves_ is brilliant, and certainly left a lasting impression on this reader. One of the most important horror novels for decades I'd say, although I know some who'd strongly disagree...

I can't conceive how an ebook version would ever work with currently technology, so even if a version was available in that format I'd still say in this case get the paperback.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Never heard of it...House of Leaves...have to check it out. Plotline?


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Plot? Hmmm, very hard to sum up the plot(s) of _House Of Leaves_. But at it's heart it's a haunted house story, sort of. It's about a piece of footage called 'The Navidson Record', a film by a renowned photographer about a very singular house.

The book takes the form of an academic treatment of the film, discussing its themes and veracity. This has apparently been written by Zampano, a blind man who dies in mysterious circumstances. His manuscript is recovered by a second character, Johnny Truant, who interprets the Zampano notes and The Navidson Record in his own way, as well as chronicling the breakdown he suffers whilst reading the material, despite the fact that he can find no evidence that the film even exists.

So the book is in effect one narrator annotating the notes of another narrator about a film neither can ever have seen (one doubting it is real, the other being blind) and that even if it does exist might just be a fake anyway. I think.

And it's brilliant.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

It's very good. Extremely disturbing in parts.

Another good creepy tale, which I read recently, is _Dark Matter_ by Michelle Paver. It made the hairs on my neck stand firmly to attention.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Agreed, _Dark Matter_ is very good too.


----------



## mattyc81 (Oct 1, 2013)

House of Leaves is a crazy ride, but well worth it.  It's definitely easy to see why they don't release an eReader version of it.  Maybe someday.


----------

